# Advice please. Modeling Colorado Front Range



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Decided to step out of my comfort zone and try something new. A small layout, 40 x 60 inches. I 
want to model the scenery in and around Golden, Colorado. Not looking to a specific place, but 
the general gist of it. Looked on line and there are too many DIY videos, a lot of them not very good. 
Don't want to get a headache sorting the wheat from the chaff. 

Any particular links you have seen?
What geographical feature(s) might you attempt in this foot print? 

Pretty much decided on two continuous independent circuits, divided into upper and lower tiers. 

Thanks in advance, I shall be checking back.


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

Chops,
Are you going to glue your track to the foam, or make some roadbed ?


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Big G, I'm going to glue it to the foam. Definitely in the mode of branch. Going to be some grass between the rails. 
I've done a few Southwest Texas micro layouts, and found myself meandering down that way again, but decided
to go due North, where the scenery is prettier, by far! I'm wanting to have my cake, and eat it, too. By 1880, the 
Gold Rush had settled down to a steady industry, and forty years later neither architecture nor scenery was appreciably 
different, but the motive power had changed up. So I will be able to run my cool old American types and then switch to a Shay and a Galloping Goose. 

Below is Harte's Mill, my last El Paso layout. 






After a year, it became this:


----------

